
Calculated drop shadows in HTML5 canvas - toni
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/08/calculated-drop-shadows-in-html5-canvas/
======
robolaz
Luckily enough for us, there are a couple of filters we can use to make this
work: The DropShadow filter and the Shadow filter. The problem with the
DropShadow filter is that the shadow is solid, and not fluffy as desired,
although it offers easy values for X and Y. The Shadow filter on the other
hand offers a nice shadow, but instead of x and y offset, we need to specify
direction and strength the set the length of the shadow.

